# New Repair Panel, Having an Issue.



## White_Rabbit_GTI (Apr 27, 2007)

I am going to be doing some body work on my MK1, I have a rear quater with some damage and rust so I ordered a new repair panel, but I seem to be getting confliting instructions about replacing it:
First way I saw was in a Golf and Jetta retoration book that said cut the old peice out and lay the new peice over top the old metal, weld it and use filler.
Second way was by my buddy who said that the new metal should go under the old metal only after the new metal has been 'stepped' to fit behind, then glue the panel in place and use filler to clean up the seams, this one seems to check out with a bodyman I talked to but I am not sure that you can do the 'stepping' on a curved peice such as a rounded fender?
Third way was similar to the second but I was told NOT to step the fender to fit behind the old metal.
So I am really curious to find out from someone on here that may have done a fix like this?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: New Repair Panel, Having an Issue. (White_Rabbit_GTI)*

The 2nd method you described is probably the best. 
Eastwood has a panel install kit. I attached the link for that and the instructions below.

http://www.eastwoodco.com/shop...=1668

http://www.eastwoodco.com/jump...t=789


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: New Repair Panel, Having an Issue. (White_Rabbit_GTI)*

Honestly, I would set the thing up for a butt weld but that's my personal preference if you are just sectioning in an area rather than the entire quarter panel. I do restoration for a living and that's the only method I use. 
You can flange the skin and do it that way, however you should still weld your vertical / tear seams. Meaning inside the tail light bucket, the flange should be plug welded where it hits the inner structure in the hatch area, and so forth. I personally butt weld & pplug weld everything when sectioning in a repair section as I flat out don't like doing the flanged setup, as that becomes a corrosion hotspot. If I'm reskinning an entire quarter panel, if available, I do it to factory specs, meaning typically a series of plug welds where called for and typically a butt welded joint on the pillar where it gets sectioned in. 

Where & what exactly are you going to be sectioning in - just the flare itself, or the whole quarter panel or ? It actually *does* make a difference. 
Just a quick snap of the last quarter I replaced. I also had to rebuild the entire inner structure as that was rotted away as well. The entire backside has been epoxy primed, and seam sealed at every joint, along with the inner structure. Shouldn't run into any problems for *years*. 
http://images43.fotki.com/v132...i.jpg
to 
http://images40.fotki.com/v133...i.jpg
http://images38.fotki.com/v127...i.jpg
After doing a bunch more work and eventually getting it into primer it's a seamless repair. The filler was relocated to behind the tail light, if you are wondering why it disappeared from the quarter panel..and why the tail light is swung open.







The "hole" in the rocker is just that. The exhaust tips are now exiting through there. Once the new motor is swapped in I'll build the exhaust and hook up the tips. 
http://images48.fotki.com/v140...i.jpg
Anyway. Just my .02... having done a hell of a lot of quarter replacements...and fixing of botched jobs.


----------



## White_Rabbit_GTI (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: New Repair Panel, Having an Issue. (Gary C)*

Ok I am going to go out on a limb here and and ask what exactly you mean by "butt weld" my best guess would say that you match the edges and weld with no overlapping, correct?
I am going to go snap a picture of the damaged peice and throw it up on here.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: New Repair Panel, Having an Issue. (White_Rabbit_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White_Rabbit_GTI* »_Ok I am going to go out on a limb here and and ask what exactly you mean by "butt weld" my best guess would say that you match the edges and weld with no overlapping, correct?
I am going to go snap a picture of the damaged peice and throw it up on here.

That's exactly what it is. A butt weld is done with a very minimal gap between the two pieces that are being joined. I typically set my gaps between 1/16" and 3/32", which is the "open air" space between the 2 panels. You can use butt weld clamps if you would like, and those will "automatically" set a decent gap for you. You can either gas, mig or tig the joint. However you do it, you slowly jump around the panel making short beads that eventually connect to form a solid joint. From there I go back and grind everything down and more often than not if any filler is needed, it's quite minimal. Sometimes it's unavoidable that you will need a skim coat of filler - but as long as you keep it under an 1/8" thick you are golden. 



_Modified by Gary C at 10:00 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: New Repair Panel, Having an Issue. (Gary C)*

Not to hijack this thread, but that was a _*very nice*_ job on the Truck... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the pointers for future reference.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: New Repair Panel, Having an Issue. (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_Not to hijack this thread, but that was a _*very nice*_ job on the Truck... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the pointers for future reference. 

Thanks much, appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you have any specific questions when you get there, feel free to PM me. 

_Quote, originally posted by *White_Rabbit_GTI* »_
I am going to go snap a picture of the damaged peice and throw it up on here.

As soon as you get the picture up and further describe exactly what you are planning on doing I'll be happy to explain and do a quick p-shop of where I'd make my cut lines and such, if you'd like. Best of luck with it, by the way.


----------



## White_Rabbit_GTI (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: New Repair Panel, Having an Issue. (Gary C)*

















Sorry, got coaught up with all the Christmas BS. You've very helpful Gary, and you do amazing work.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: New Repair Panel, Having an Issue. (White_Rabbit_GTI)*

No problem. What did you get patch panel wise? Just the flare, the whole quarter panel, or a half cut or ? 
I'd also suggest ripping back to bare steel and seeing how far back the rot goes. Hopefully it stops at the flare, but you'll know as soon as you knock it back to bare. If it's thin (check with a pick & finish hammer, using the pick side) I'd cut out and replace until the point of which you are at solid steel all around. 




_Modified by Gary C at 9:39 PM 12-26-2008_


----------



## White_Rabbit_GTI (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: New Repair Panel, Having an Issue. (Gary C)*

Okay back from my vacation/business trip, the panel is mot of the lower half including arch but to save on welding and materials I was just going to repair the small area of bad metal as the rest of it is immaculate.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: New Repair Panel, Having an Issue. (White_Rabbit_GTI)*

In that case I'd just knock back the paint and rust on the quarter / flare on the car to see how far back the rot goes. I'd go 1/4-1/2" past where the metal stops being thin and section it in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

